# Solved: Oops! This page appears broken. DNS Error - Server cannot be found



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I keep getting this error when I go to any site using the following url:

http://www.mybrowserbar.com/cgi/err...57E6CC2AED4F709D8E26B99EC3784F&type=dns&ct=11

Yesterday, everything worked fine. I'm not sure what could have happened between now and then to cause this error.

Any help to fix this problem would be appreciated!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Well ,I can't go there either,so I suggest it is a website problem.Sorry.


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Okay - just have to check the site at another time......

Thanks


----------

